# "tall" chihuahuas??



## flippedstars

Just wondering if anyone else has a "tall" chihuahua?

My 3.2 lb girl is a bit over 8" inches tall at the withers and 9.5" inches long. So basically, at only half of the breed standard weight, she is at the maximum breed standard height/length. She is AKC.

She's very "lanky", "thin" or "delicate" or "fine boned" looking. I love her to death, but it seems like the shorter cobby type is more preferred?


----------



## Bella Luna

I have also seen the difference in the the two. Either cobby, short, and sturdy looking, and then some are tall, thin, and lenghty. My grandma's dog is very tall and skinny, but a gorgeous dog. Bella is pretty thin, but I have no clue what she would be considered!!


----------



## flippedstars

Bella is just considered a mini! HAHA. She is the size now that my Oakley was when I first got her, about 2.4 lbs. To me Oakley seems about the same size but my hubby says she is definitely more filled out and toned. Thats why I asked how tall and long little Bella is, because she looked thin built and delicate like Oakley. LOL I sometimes think she is so big, then I see her walking next to me somewhere and I can't believe how freaking tiny she is. I honestly wasn't even looking for a tiny chi when I got her, I just was like, oh, that one's cute, and got her. But I guess I ended up with a pretty little one!


----------



## Chiboymom

Draco has some very long legs...I have not measured him but he is a tall boy


----------



## huskyluv

I don't have a tall chi but my mother in law does. She has a puppy mill rescue who has very long skinny legs and a short stocky body. She looks very disproportionate and towers over all other chihuahuas but she is perfect in my mother in law's eyes.


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas

I've got a tall chi , My Domino is twice the height of his 2 brothers


----------



## TLI

My daughters friend has a tall/long very skinny Chi. She weighs about 3 lbs. She has a tiny frame, but as Val mentioned towers over the Chi Wee's. I think the shorter Chi's are preferred because they are so much smaller in comparison to the taller/longer thin Chi. They also conform more to standard. It also just depends on preference. I know some that are more drawn to the Deer type Chi.


----------



## Bella Luna

flippedstars said:


> Bella is just considered a mini! HAHA. She is the size now that my Oakley was when I first got her, about 2.4 lbs. To me Oakley seems about the same size but my hubby says she is definitely more filled out and toned. Thats why I asked how tall and long little Bella is, because she looked thin built and delicate like Oakley. LOL I sometimes think she is so big, then I see her walking next to me somewhere and I can't believe how freaking tiny she is. I honestly wasn't even looking for a tiny chi when I got her, I just was like, oh, that one's cute, and got her. But I guess I ended up with a pretty little one!


Sorry! I must have missed this post!! I think Bella will definitely fill out some, which is good. It'll make her more sturdy..I feel like I'm going to break her now because she is so tiny and fragile-looking! I will measure Bella to see how tall and long she is when I get back to my apartment


----------



## TLI

Bella has the little Deer frame. Longer legs, longer body and thin. She will probably grow in height and length for another few months, then she will level off. After her first Birthday she will start adding some bulk, and it continues until they are about 18 months old. But she will probably always be thin. The Deer framed Chi's don't usually get very bulky. I'm gonna guess Bella is about 7/7.5" tall and 8 to 8.5" long now. You will see about another 1 or so inches in both areas as she matures. 

Edited to add: I have a lil something for Bella. When you get a chance PM me your addy.


----------



## Lily mae and Lisa

Lily is 4 months old and on the short muscle side of a chia and she weighs 6lbs not a oz of fat on this girl she goes non stop but I do not expect my little girl to get any taller


----------

